# 2021 ID.4 AWD Pro finally in our driveway!



## quato (Mar 18, 2009)

Happy to report that our ID.4 AWD Pro made it home today after the long wait (9/20/20 reservation).


----------



## chris89topher (Jun 4, 2008)

So what are your first impressions! You can't just drop a few pictures and dip out. Lol. We need your thoughts even though it's only been a day.


----------



## quato (Mar 18, 2009)

chris89topher said:


> So what are your first impressions! You can't just drop a few pictures and dip out. Lol. We need your thoughts even though it's only been a day.


Enjoying it so far but I've been busy with work and have only driven it 30 miles or so. Plan on ripping it around Salt Lake and Park City this weekend. 
First impressions. 

Pros so far

All in all it feels like a nice balance of auto for the price.
Much faster and responsive then I expected. Ours will live in Sport Mode.
Very roomy and airy feeling inside.
Seats are very comfy
cup holder and phone charging bay area is pretty darn sexy.
of the +10 VWs I've owned its by far the most new and unfamiliar feeling. Pretty cool.
Buying experience at dealer was solid.

Cons

Love the simplistic dash but feels like there are too many features crammed into the media head and it's not very intuitive. I'm having early BMW iDrive flashbacks. Unlike most of the opinions out there I wish the media system had dummy mode with just carplay / air / basic car info
Reverse camera display read. Dont know if it can be adjusted but ours is too distorted and squeezed for me.
Not VW's best expression of fabric used on the seats.
No idea on the actual range yet. Picked it up with and estimated range readout of +300 miles. Reads 297 right now and have not plugged it in yet.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Lower it! Congrats. 

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## parkairrips (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the pros and cons. Sport mode will be my favorite too!


----------



## 1eppyranch1 (Jul 11, 2021)

wonderful how exciting. Can you send some photos of interior please 
thank you 
Mark


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats on the ID4, looking great!


----------



## mike.mihaylov (Nov 1, 2021)

Excited to hear more of your experiences with it. I’m thinking of going from a mk7gti to one of these. Test drove a first edition yesterday and it was surprisingly good


----------



## Irishamerican (Apr 6, 2014)

quato said:


> Enjoying it so far but I've been busy with work and have only driven it 30 miles or so. Plan on ripping it around Salt Lake and Park City this weekend.
> First impressions.
> 
> Pros so far
> ...


My wife and I are now looking at an ID.4 Pro S. To get the AWD is another $3600. Is it worth the extra $$$? I know there's a big bump in power but at a slightly reduced range down to 240 EPA. My daily commute is 60 miles. Where I live on the Olympic Peninsula in Washington we get the occasional snow day in winter, but I have an old CR-V AWD for that. I'be be curious to hear your thoughts?


----------



## ToothGnasherSuperFlash (Nov 3, 2021)

That's a long wait... We're estimated for June but I'm really beginning to doubt that...


----------



## 20AE3600 (Jan 13, 2004)

Irishamerican said:


> My wife and I are now looking at an ID.4 Pro S. To get the AWD is another $3600. Is it worth the extra $$$? I know there's a big bump in power but at a slightly reduced range down to 240 EPA. My daily commute is 60 miles. Where I live on the Olympic Peninsula in Washington we get the occasional snow day in winter, but I have an old CR-V AWD for that. I'be be curious to hear your thoughts?


I have the RWD 1st Edition and opted for proper Snow tires for NE Ohio. Only one day so far with snow and it seemed more than capable. Biggest difference in drive feel for me coming from AWD and FWD for the past 20 years is that the front wheels are not "pulling" through corners.


----------



## tipo158 (Apr 29, 2003)

Congrats!

Interesting that you placed your reservation on 9/20/20 and got yours. We placed our reservation on 9/25/20 and nothing since we were notified that it was leaving the factory on 10/02/21 and nothing since.


----------



## lynnejohn2 (Jul 19, 2021)

I got an email on Nov 26 saying my ID.4 was leaving the factory. Checking online it says it will arrive between Jan and Feb 2022. Talking to my dealer he thinks they are slowing deliveries to do a big software update but I've have not heard that from anywhere else.


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

lynnejohn2 said:


> I got an email on Nov 26 saying my ID.4 was leaving the factory. Checking online it says it will arrive between Jan and Feb 2022. Talking to my dealer he thinks they are slowing deliveries to do a big software update but I've have not heard that from anywhere else.


Makes sense, I heard there was going to be an update for 2022, I'm guessing small range gain and improvements to UI.


----------

